# They suck



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

The Twinkies, that is. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

And what's up with that Morneau wus. He takes a knee in the head and can't play for four months??????????????? Like I said, a wus.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

That's as dumb of a post as I have seen on here.Didn't know you were an MD. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Recurvenator said:


> The Twinkies, that is. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:
> 
> And what's up with that Morneau wus. He takes a knee in the head and can't play for four months??????????????? Like I said, a wus.


Chances are Curve, you'll never have to worry about getting a concusion,,,,,,


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I love when guys who don't like your team say they suck. they won 94 games they don't suck, i hate the yankees with every fiber of my being, but they do not suck in fact they are very very good as they proved vs the twins. they royals suck, the pirates suck.

Huh???? he had a concussion, people die from the after affects of them. corey koskie had his career end b/c of post concussion syndrome. i have seen all of the after affects of a concussion 1st hand. if a person has after affects you DO NOT mess around with it.

kens post +1


----------

